# Pronúncia: vogal-NH-vogal



## Doctorr

Olá pessoal, às vezes tenho notado que nas palavras como _sonho_, _tinha_, _Espanha_, _conhecer _ não ouço o som Ñ senão mais bem algo como _sõu_, _tĩa_, _Espãa_, _coẽcer_, alguém me pode explicar isso?


----------



## englishmania

Não tenho essa percepção. Pronuncio sempre o "nh".


----------



## Doctorr

Englishmania, obrigado.
Talvez alguém do Brasil saiba explicá-lo (perdão, Englishmania, mas seu português é ibérico e as pronúncias ibérica e brasileira são distintas)?


----------



## Macunaíma

No Brasil o NH pode dar lugar a um ditongo nasal, e sonho fica parecido com sõio. Essa pronúncia é mais comum no Nordeste, mas não somente. Eu também falo assim às vezes.


----------



## anaczz

Eu noto essa pronúncia em alguns sotaques do Norte e Nordeste do Brasil, creio que principalmente no Nordeste.


----------



## Doctorr

Macunaíma, Anaczz, mais q brigadão, já pensei que tinha um problema com o ouvido rsrs
Mas o normal é pronunciar Ñ e não com nos exemplos que tinha dado?


----------



## anaczz

É uma questão de sotaque regional e cada um considera "normal"o seu próprio sotaque. O "ñ" corresponde mais ou menos aos sotaques do Sul e Sudeste que, por serem essas as regiões economicamente dominantes, acabam por serem tidos como "sotaque padrão". 
Não concordo muito com essa história de padrão... Empobrece muito a língua.


----------



## Doctorr

Anaczz, obrigado.
Mas nao entendo, por que isso empobrece a língua - nao é que outras formas sejam extintas né? Ainda sao conservadas.


----------



## machadinho

anaczz said:


> É uma questão de sotaque regional e cada um considera "normal"o seu próprio sotaque. O "ñ" corresponde mais ou menos aos sotaques do Sul e Sudeste que, por serem essas as regiões economicamente dominantes, acabam por serem tidos como "sotaque padrão".
> Não concordo muito com essa história de padrão... Empobrece muito a língua.


Também não concordo, Ana!  Ainda assim, qual sotaque do Sudeste ou do Sul é tido por padrão no Brasil?
Certamente não é o porto-alegrense, nem o florianopolitano, nem o curitibano, nem o vitoriense,
nem o belo-horizontino, nem o carioca e muito menos o paulistano. Qual será?


----------



## Macunaíma

machadinho said:


> Também não concordo, Ana!  Ainda assim, qual sotaque do Sudeste ou do Sul é tido por padrão no Brasil?
> Certamente não é o porto-alegrense, nem o florianopolitano, nem o curitibano, nem o vitoriense,
> nem o belo-horizontino, nem o carioca e muito menos o paulistano. Qual será?



É o de Diamantina.


----------



## anaczz

Correm o risco de ser extintas, na medida em que o chamado "padrão" é considerado correto, bonito, um exemplo a seguir, enquanto os demais sotaques e formas dialetais são ridicularizados, tidos como inferiores. 
A televisão tem um grande papel nisso.

O sotaque padrão deve ser o "globolense", talvez, que é uma mistura do sotaque carioca modificado, com o de São Paulo modificado.
Para o nordeste, como sotaque pitoresco, temos o nordestinês global, que não é falado em lugar nenhum.


----------



## machadinho

Macunaíma said:


> É o de Diamantina.


 taí um sotaque que eu não saberia identificar!


----------



## GOODVIEW

Doctorr,
Felizmente no Brasil não temos nenhum sotaque considerado oficialmente como sendo o padrão. Assim sendo, todos os sotaque são considerados "normais", para usar o termo que você empregou. O que não significa que não existam preconceitos com relação a tal ou tal sotaque, o que é lamentável. Tem gente que acha que certos sotaques, por serem mais "neutros" (?!?) seriam mais representativos. Eu acho isso uma grande besteira, e be*sh*teira com um "s" bem chiado à carioca...


----------



## Istriano

anaczz said:


> É uma questão de sotaque regional e cada um considera "normal"o seu próprio sotaque. O "ñ" corresponde mais ou menos aos sotaques do Sul e Sudeste que, por serem essas as regiões economicamente dominantes, acabam por serem tidos como "sotaque padrão".
> Não concordo muito com essa história de padrão... Empobrece muito a língua.



Não concordo com você (ou melhor, concordo em partes).
Mário Perini (linguista) e Thaís Cristófaro Silva (foneticista) são *mineiros *e segundo eles ''a pronúncia mais comum de NH em português brasileiro é a de GLIDE NASAL''. Acho que MG faz parte da região Sudeste.
Quando a gente pronuncia o Ñ espanhol, os falantes deste idioma reparam logo qua há algo de ''muito diferente'' em nossa pronúncia, a maioria de nós não pronuncia NH como se fosse um Ñ espanhol (ou GN francês/italiano). Por isso muita gente não sabe quando escrever NEM UM e quando NENHUM uma vez que na maioria das vezes os pronunciamos do jeito igual (o que não ocorre em Portugal).

Na Bahia, pronunciamos NH sempre como glide nasal ([j] nasalizado, neutralizando na fala a oposição_ nenhum ~ nem um_).
(Contudo, o som Ñ (palatal) aparece, de vez em quando, como alofone de N antes de um i tônico:  bonito [buñitu].)

Dêem uma olhada:

http://books.google.com/books?id=ScgdAQAAIAAJ&pg=PA139&img=1&pgis=1&dq=%22nasal+glide%22+brazilian&sig=ACfU3U2CKPq78fzqZaklOpy4Ezu5H5hxTg&edge=0

http://books.google.com/books?id=Sc...ook_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CC4Q6AEwAQ



Furthermore, it's an old discussion:



ronanpoirier said:


> Ah! Another thing: Brazilian "nh" is a nasal  glide, not a palatal "n" as in Portugal. So, Brazilian speakers tend to  pronounce Spanish "ñ" as a nasal glide.


taken from http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=623507

I read somewhere that our conservation of nasal glide pronunciation of NH is a remnant of old Galegoportuguês.
Once again, our pronunciation is not wrong, it's just old(er), that's all. 

Realmente a pronúncia ''carregada'' de NH, 100% consonantal/palatal (Ñ), eu acho uma coisa do sotaque paulistano (italianizado).

*Palatal nasal or nasal palatalization?*
http://individual.utoronto.ca/kochetov/ColantoniKochetov2010_LSRL40.pdf


> Gliding: ɲ> [j~]
> Spanish (Lipski 1989); Cuban Spanish (Quilis1993);
> Brazilian Portuguese (Lipski 1975; Hajek1997; Shosted& Hualde 2009)


----------



## Istriano

anaczz said:


> Para o nordeste, como sotaque pitoresco, temos o nordestinês global, que não é falado em lugar nenhum.


  Pois é.
Ainda bem que existe Ivete.  Ela consegue ''reparar'' os erros Globais.

OBS
Tô ouvindo a música _Já sei namorar._
Marisa e Arnaldo pronunciam *sonhar *como _sõy~ar_ e *ganhar *como_ gãy~ar _
 E não são nordestinos.  Paula Toller também não é (mas pronuncia NH como eu).

OBS2
Nossas gramáticas são muito desatualizadas. Ainda consideram a palatalização de T (como em _tia _[tchia]) uma coisa carioca (*Gramática normativa da língua portuguesa *de *Rocha Lima).
*(Em SSA sempre se falou assim, e essa pronúncia da gente não tem nada a ver com a Cidade Maravilhosa.) Como já foi dito, não temos um sotaque padrão. Temos vários sotaques de prestígio.
Na Bahia, o sotaque de prestígio é o sotaque soteropolitano, e não o sotaque paulistano. ). Se nos EUA há 16 sotaques diferentes e todo mundo se entende, por que no Brasil deveria haver
um único sotaque padrão. Não faz sentido.


----------



## anaczz

Lembro-me de uma época, em meados ou no final dos anos 70, quando era "moda" no meio acadêmico o "sotaque nordestino", às vezes meio parecido com o de Recife. Lembro que metade dos professores das Universidades abriam os "e"  e os "o" e nasalisavam (ou seja lá como chame) o "nh" (aliás, o que é exatamente GLIDE NASAL? Não faço a menor ideia...).
Todos davam aulas de Biólugiia, Micróbiólugiia. Fui a um congresso em Brasília, nessa época, e todos os palestrantes pareciam ser do Nordeste... Era engraçado.


----------



## Doctorr

Istriano, muito obrigado por suas observações


Istriano said:


> 1. Mário Perini (linguista) e Thaís Cristófaro Silva (foneticista) são *mineiros *e segundo eles ''a pronúncia mais comum de NH em português brasileiro é a de GLIDE NASAL''.
> 2. Quando a gente pronuncia o Ñ espanhol, os falantes deste idioma reparam logo qua há algo de ''muito diferente'' em nossa pronúncia, a maioria de nós não pronuncia NH como se fosse um Ñ espanhol (ou GN francês/italiano). Por isso muita gente não sabe quando escrever NEM UM e quando NENHUM uma vez que na maioria das vezes os pronunciamos do jeito igual (o que não ocorre em Portugal).



E sobre tudo, resultou-me muito útil sua nota #2 porque antes de português apreendi espanhol rs


----------



## Istriano

anaczz said:


> (aliás, o que é exatamente GLIDE NASAL? Não faço a menor ideia...).
> .


 O ''som'' (fone) inicial da palavra *i*ate [j] (ou [y]) nasalizado.
Também é o segundo elemento dos ditongos nasais:
te*m* [te~j~],  mã*e* [mã j~].

OBS
Na verdade, _glide _é palavra chique para dizer semivogal.


----------



## Doctorr

Istriano, tem um análogo do _glide nasal_ em espanhol?
Porque segundo entendo, um exemplo de _glide _em espanhol seria "hielo", "hierro", o que acha?


----------



## Istriano

Bom, eu li que em uns dialetos cubanos Ñ pode se pronunciar como um glide nasal, mas em espanhol a pronúncia alternativa regional  mais frequente de Ñ é [nj]:  España [es'panja]


----------



## Leandro

Doctorr said:


> Olá pessoal, às vezes tenho notado que nas palavras como _sonho_, _tinha_, _Espanha_, _conhecer _ não ouço o som Ñ senão mais bem algo como _sõu_, _tĩa_, _Espãa_, _coẽcer_, alguém me pode explicar isso?



Isso é comum na língua portuguesa do Brasil. Nós nasalizamos as vogais antes de "m" e "n". Quando encontramos "nh", antes de fazermos o som do "nh", nós nasalizamos a vogal que o precede (aproximante palatal nasal). Seria o mesmo que escrever:
som-nho (sõ-nho)
tin-nha
Es-pan-nha (Es-pã-nha)

Tem gente que até nasaliza palavras como "comigo" (cõ-mi-go ou com-mi-go).

E já li que o "nh" português e o "gn" francês são os mesmos, mas diferem do "ñ" espanhol. Os dois primeiros são feitos com a parte posterior da língua tocando praticamente a garganta, enquanto o terceiro (ñ) é feito com a parte medial da língua tocando o céu da boca, como se fosse um "nia-nio".


----------



## Doctorr

Leandro, obrigado =)


----------



## Denis555

anaczz said:


> (aliás, o que é exatamente GLIDE NASAL? Não faço a menor ideia...).





Istriano said:


> O ''som'' (fone) inicial da palavra *i*ate [j] (ou [y]) nasalizado.
> Também é o segundo elemento dos ditongos nasais:
> te*m* [te~j~],  mã*e* [mã j~].
> 
> OBS
> Na verdade, _glide _é palavra chique para dizer semivogal.



Eu também pronuncio assim com essa semivogal nasal. Sou de Recife. 
Tentando explicar duma outra maneira:
Pai _→ p a i  
A letra "i" acima é uma vogal rápida, ou seja, uma semivogal._

_As palavras abaixo têm um  __i__̃__  semivogal nasal _
_mãe __→ __m ã i__̃     
tem __→ __t e__̃ i__̃ 

__ vem o homem __→ __v__e__̃ __i__̃__               u_          õm_e__̃ __i__̃_​ *Esse  ĩ é então usado como "nh".*
_venho __→ v__e__̃ __i__̃__ u_
nem um _→_ n_ e__̃ __i__̃__        u__̃_
nenhum _→_ n_ e__̃ __i__̃__ u__̃_

Mas quando antes do "nh" vem um "i", o "nh" se torna um _i__̃_ nasal simples como em: eu vim _→_ eu v_ i__̃_
_rainha __→ __r a i__̃ a_
vinho _→_ v_ i__̃_ u

Istriano, esses sites ajudam a colocar os acentos (ou os símbolos do AFI) :
http://ipa.typeit.org/full/
http://rishida.net/scripts/pickers/ipa/
http://weston.ruter.net/projects/ipa-chart/view/keyboard/


----------



## Doctorr

Denis, muito boa a explicaçao!


----------



## Nino83

Olá para todos. 
Neste período estou escutando _Seu Jorge_ (que é carioca) e notei que ele pronúncia as /nh/ como [j̃] (buhgezij̃ɐ, sukij̃u, ʤij̃eru). 
Qual é, no sudeste, a pronúncia prevalente do /nh/?


----------



## Guigo

Nino83 said:


> Olá para todos.
> Neste período estou escutando _Seu Jorge_ (que é carioca) e notei que ele pronúncia as /nh/ como [j̃] (buhgezij̃ɐ, sukij̃u, ʤij̃eru).
> Qual é, no sudeste, a pronúncia prevalente do /nh/?



Uma observação: o Sudeste (SE) do Brasil tem mais de 80 milhões de habitantes (= Alemanha) e cerca de 925.000 km² (= 3 x Itália). Imaginem quantos dialetos, falares, sotaques, acentos existem na Alemanha e na Itália? Claro que, no caso do SE do Brasil, por motivos diversos, há bem menos variedades, mas ainda assim são significativas e, muitas vezes, díspares.

Dito isso, eu penso que não existe uma pronúncia prevalente do /nh/, porém creio que aquela do Seu Jorge é bem representativa da área conhecida como Grande Rio (cerca de 12 milhões de pessoas). Ainda assim não há uma "padronização": aqui, muitos pronunciam _companhia_ como _compania;_ não se trata de influência do espanhol e sim 'lei do menor esforço'.


----------



## Nino83

Muito gentil, Guigo. 
Talvez escutando por muito tempo Tom Jobim (que pronunciava a /nh/ quer [ɲ] quer [j̃], mas com mais frequência [ɲ]) me fiz a idea que em Rio a norma fosse pronunciá-la como em Portugal. 
Escutando (agora) também Marisa Monte, Seu Jorge, notei que o [j̃] é mais frequênte. 
Na sua opinão pode ser que nos últimos anos e nas jovens gerações ficou mais frequênte o [j̃]? 
João Bosco (do estado de Minas Geráis) pronuncia a /nh/ como [ɲ]. 

Por curiosidade, seria correto dizer que no nordeste e em Rio prevalece o [j̃] e que em São Paulo e no sul prevalece o [ɲ]? 

Obrigado


----------



## Guigo

Nino83 said:


> Muito gentil, Guigo.
> Talvez escutando por muito tempo Tom Jobim (que pronunciava a /nh/ quer [ɲ] quer [j̃], mas com mais frequência [ɲ]) me fiz a idea que em Rio a norma fosse pronunciá-la como em Portugal.
> Escutando (agora) também Marisa Monte, Seu Jorge, notei que o [j̃] é mais frequênte.
> Na sua opinão pode ser que nos últimos anos e nas jovens gerações ficou mais frequênte o [j̃]?
> João Bosco (do estado de Minas Geráis) pronuncia a /nh/ como [ɲ].
> Por curiosidade, seria correto dizer que no nordeste e em Rio prevalece o [j̃] e que em São Paulo e no sul prevalece o [ɲ]?
> Obrigado



Nino, sou mais curioso em história, linguística e etimologia; na parte da fonética sou um _newbie_. 

Porém, alguns dados podem ser acrescentados (de acordo com o censo oficial do IBGE): 
- dos 80 milhões que vivem no SE, cerca de 1/3 nasceram em outras regiões e/ou outros países;
- há uma intensa mobilidade urbana, no Brasil atual;
- a influência 'pasteurizadora' da televisão.

Assim, a dinâmica dos acentos, sotaques e falares, dentro do país, presentemente, parece ainda não ter atingido um ponto final. Talvez alguém mais focado, na questão da fonética, possa responder melhor.

Grande abraço.


----------



## sucuruiuba

Acho que ninguém pronuncia perfeitamente o nh de companhia e de campainha.


----------

